# UPS makes only one delivery attempt, so I told them I only make one pick-up attempt



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

A few weeks ago UPS started to only make one delivery attempt instead of two in my area.

This was a big surprise and inconvenience to me, since I don't have a car, and my UPS center is more than 20 minutes walking distance. If you get a 20+ pound package, that is no fun at all.

Today it got even worse: they couldn't find my package at the pick-up store. It was supposed to be there after 1 pm, the clerk looked twice, didn't find it. On my way back rain poured.

At home I see an email from UPS saying the package is now at the store, and that notice was at 9:30 AM, four hours before I was there.

I decided to call customer service (Hint: Just press '0' once connected).

So somehow "there was a problem with your package, but it is at the location, the pickup clerk will call you". I said "what for? So that I can come pick it up again?" She said yes. *I said: "I am sorry, but I only make one pick-up attempt. You can re-ship it to my house, I will be available tomorrow from 8 AM to 8 PM"*.

The customer service rep gave me a little rap about how it will take an extra day etc., but I just said 'OK' and they will now ship it to me again.

A bunch of BS. Sorry, this is not working for me anymore, UPS. You decided you want more profit by just making one delivery attempt, and then you still manage to screw things up with the UPS store pick-up. I will choose another shipping company whenever it's possible, and I am happy to pay a little extra for that.

United States Postal Service is my preferred service.

How about you people, have you had the delivery attempts cut down to one only as well?


----------

